# Hammer Curl Bar Skullcrushers



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

Only just started usin the hammer curl bar for these. Anyone else find it's hard to get the full ROM on skullcrushers because the bar restricts you as it hits your head unlike the preacher bar.

Been doing them behind the head but not the same I find.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> Only just started usin the hammer curl bar for these. Anyone else find it's hard to get the full ROM on skullcrushers because the bar restricts you as it hits your head unlike the preacher bar.
> 
> Been doing them behind the head but not the same I find.


 I had elbow injury doing skull crushers my orthopaedic surgeon told me that skull crushers are the worst exercise you can do as they cause elbow injury


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Surely there are other ways to get that tricep pump?

Skullcrushers are another exercise, along with shrugs, I just don't see the point of doing.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Surely there are other ways to get that tricep pump?
> 
> Skullcrushers are another exercise, along with shrugs, I just don't see the point of doing.


 I regard skullcrushers as a bread & butter triceps exercise. Pushdowns put the focus on the lateral heads whereas overhead extensions place the work on the inner long head. Skullcrushers are bang in the middle and target all heads, making it a staple exercise in my book. If I'm on a bro-split for example, then I'll hit skullcrushers heavy for starters, then go for the pump on overhead extensions and pushdowns.

@GetOffMyCloud As for what bar or grip you use, go for whatever feels best. Targeting different parts of the triceps to greater degrees using different grips is a myth. As I touched upon above, the angle of the humerus in relation to the torso is what determines which part of the triceps are worked.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I regard skullcrushers as a bread & butter triceps exercise. Pushdowns put the focus on the lateral heads whereas overhead extensions place the work on the inner long head. Skullcrushers are bang in the middle and target all heads, making it a staple exercise in my book. If I'm on a bro-split for example, then I'll hit skullcrushers heavy for starters, then go for the pump on overhead extensions and pushdowns.
> 
> @GetOffMyCloud As for what bar or grip you use, go for whatever feels best. Targeting different parts of the triceps to greater degrees using different grips is a myth. As I touched upon above, the angle of the humerus in relation to the torso is what determines which part of the triceps are worked.


 I love skullcrushers too, and overhead tricep extensions, I love doing them high as fek reps too.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> Surely there are other ways to get that tricep pump?
> 
> Skullcrushers are another exercise, along with shrugs, I just don't see the point of doing.


 What do you do instead of shrugs for the traps, bro?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> What do you do instead of shrugs for the traps, bro?


 Deadlifts.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> along with shrugs, I just don't see the point of doing.


 funny i love shrugs and think its the main one to get those traps growing,but only with a heavy weight ,aren,t you using the same movement with a dead lift as you lift in a way ,as you pull your shoulders up,just my thought not a criticism.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

graham58 said:


> funny i love shrugs and think its the main one to get those traps growing,but only with a heavy weight ,aren,t you using the same movement with a dead lift as you lift in a way ,as you pull your shoulders up,just my thought not a criticism.


 Yes, so why isolate?

Just me:










see what I did there...


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Yes, so why isolate?
> 
> Just me:
> 
> ...


 yes i did,as i said light shrugs do nothing,this is what a lot of guys do and wonder why they have no traps.you can apply, why, isolate to any movement,just compound movements then.or as i do both,deads and shrugs. :thumb


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

graham58 said:


> yes i did,as i said light shrugs do nothing,this is what a lot of guys do and wonder why they have no traps.you can apply, why, isolate to any movement,just compound movements then.or as i do both,deads and shrugs. :thumb


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> Yes, so why isolate?
> 
> Just me:
> 
> ...


 What film is that? I've seen most of his and don't recognise it.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


>


 The problem with huge traps is they make your legs and rest of your body to small and out of proportion and it just looks awkward.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

big vin said:


> I had elbow injury doing skull crushers my orthopaedic surgeon told me that skull crushers are the worst exercise you can do as they cause elbow injury


 Only if you use too much weight. Most ego lift and let the joint do too much work


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> Only just started usin the hammer curl bar for these. Anyone else find it's hard to get the full ROM on skullcrushers because the bar restricts you as it hits your head unlike the preacher bar.
> 
> Been doing them behind the head but not the same I find.


 This is not general conversation, moved to correct section


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

GameofThrones said:


> The problem with huge traps is they make your legs and rest of your body to small and out of proportion and it just looks awkward.


 not if you have huge legs too,and the rest of your body in proportion.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

GameofThrones said:


> What film is that? I've seen most of his and don't recognise it.


 its a short film leonardo dicaprio made ,,how to shrug for huge traps,, :lol:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

GameofThrones said:


> What film is that? I've seen most of his and don't recognise it.












Edit: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0959337/


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> I love skullcrushers too, and overhead tricep extensions, I love doing them high as fek reps too.


 Same mate, once I've done heavy skullcrushers then I volume the s**t out of overhead extensions and check the pump in the mirror :lol:


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Same mate, once I've done heavy skullcrushers then I volume the s**t out of overhead extensions and check the pump in the mirror :lol:


 I do it the other way haha, I prefer overhead triceps 4 sets of 20 @ 40kg = rekting

THis is pretty solid too; you should watch this, think you'll like it (the guys hilarious too and strong as f**k)


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> I do it the other way haha, I prefer overhead triceps 4 sets of 20 @ 40kg = rekting
> 
> THis is pretty solid too; you should watch this, think you'll like it (the guys hilarious too and strong as f**k)


 Think I've seen some of this guy's vids before, not seen this though. Pretty cool idea tbf, if I'm training with Yates HIT principles then I sometimes use same-muscle supersets as a set-extender, but never thought of supersetting overhead extensions with overhead presses or tried either on an incline. I like the lack of different weights required as well.


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I regard skullcrushers as a bread & butter triceps exercise. Pushdowns put the focus on the lateral heads whereas overhead extensions place the work on the inner long head. Skullcrushers are bang in the middle and target all heads, making it a staple exercise in my book. If I'm on a bro-split for example, then I'll hit skullcrushers heavy for starters, then go for the pump on overhead extensions and pushdowns.
> 
> @GetOffMyCloud As for what bar or grip you use, go for whatever feels best. Targeting different parts of the triceps to greater degrees using different grips is a myth. As I touched upon above, the angle of the humerus in relation to the torso is what determines which part of the triceps are worked.


 I find them easier to do with the ez curl bar in terms of full ROM. Switched to hammer curl bar because I thought it would target side of the tricep more. You don't think that's the case?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> I find them easier to do with the ez curl bar in terms of full ROM. Switched to hammer curl bar because I thought it would target side of the tricep more. You don't think that's the case?


 Not at all mate, as I said it's the angle of the arm in relation to the torso that shifts the emphasis when it comes to elbow extension exercises. If you wanna target the side of the triceps, do tricep pushdowns. If you wanna target the back, do overhead extensions. If you wanna go middle of the road and do a bit of all heads, either skullcrushers or dips.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> What do you do instead of shrugs for the traps, bro?


 I do deads or farmers walks.

To the OP, best triceps exercises:

1. CGBP

2. Dips

Just do them then fatigue your triceps afterwards with whatever for high reps.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Use them to do French press instead.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Deadlifts.


 Do you add some sort of tweak to your form to aid increased trap work to a deadlift?

i.e a roll of the shoulders at the top of the rep or a contraction/pause of some sort?

Do you have a link to a video of any sort? I personally love deads but I can't say I've ever necessarily felt an increased pump in my traps from it.

I guess I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> Do you add some sort of tweak to your form to aid increased trap work to a deadlift?
> 
> i.e a roll of the shoulders at the top of the rep or a contraction/pause of some sort?
> 
> ...


 No, just pick that s**t up and put it down.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I do them like this now, used to get elbow pain until I changed.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Fantastic exercise, if you can perform them, nasty on the elbow though. I think after a couple of years say of continuously performing them, inflammation will build up significantly. I personally think 50 rep sets of seated tricep dips are the most underrated Tricep isolation exercise. Skullcrushers performed with the Ez/Hammer grip bar, forgot it's proper name, I find provides less strain using that inside grip.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> Do you add some sort of tweak to your form to aid increased trap work to a deadlift?
> 
> i.e a roll of the shoulders at the top of the rep or a contraction/pause of some sort?
> 
> ...


 No tweak is needed.

I don't get a pump but they feel smashed in the morning if it was a hard session.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

2004mark said:


> No tweak is needed.
> 
> I don't get a pump but they feel smashed in the morning if it was a hard session.


 Indeed!

165kg PR today, shall be aching tomorrow. But traps will be huge lol


----------

